# Dreamweaver Link Colors/Editing



## 2yearsinvegas

While I have no formal web design training, I've just done a site in Dreamweaver. I have navigation buttons on the left of the pages that link to internal pages only. In order to show the email link in the page in the traditional hyperlink blue, I had to leave the Edit Page Properties>Links>Color scheme in the default colors. 

What I really want to do is remove the blue "link" border that now appears on the left navigation links. Is ther some way for me to leave those linked to other pages without having the link color definitions applied to them?

Any help is appreciated- the site is at http://www.sheribonwell.com


----------



## carsey

Have a look in the CSS file for the site. There should be a value in there called:

a:link {


You should only need to change the color code in them to a suitable color and re-upload a copy of the CSS file.

Remember to backup incase of mistake though.


----------



## 2yearsinvegas

Maybe I'm missing something from that Carsey- remember that I need to leave the other links on the page set to the default colors, and only affect a chance of color to the left navigation buttons. The code on the style sheet reads like this:

}
.style1 {
font-size: x-large;
color: #FFFFFF;
background-color: #000000;
}
.style5 {font-size: xx-small}
a:link {
color: #0033FF;
}
a:visited {
color: #CCCCCC;
}
a:active {
color: #FF0000;
}
.style6 {font-size: xx-small; color: #FFFFFF; background-color: #000000; }
.style7 {font-size: medium; color: #FFFFFF; background-color: #000000; font-weight: bold; }
.style9 {color: #FF0000; font-size: large; }
--> 
</style>


----------



## carsey

Im not getting any blue underlined hyperlinks when I visit your site. Is it this or do you mean the blue square behind the full set of links to the left??


----------



## 2yearsinvegas

carsey said:


> Im not getting any blue underlined hyperlinks when I visit your site. Is it this or do you mean the blue square behind the full set of links to the left??


Yes, I'm sorry. I'm talking about removing the blue square or border around all the buttons on the left nav. Bascially getting rid of the link border on them completely.


----------



## carsey

Ok, ill look into it and post back with a solution.


----------



## carsey

The only way I can think of solving this is, unless someone pops up with a better solution, is to change the hyperlink code text color to black.

*.style5 {font-size: xx-small}
a:link {
color: #000000;
}*

And then make any other hyperlinks on the page have the color blue.

Sorry if this isnt the way to want it done, but i cant think of another way.


----------



## KoosHopeloos

@ 2yearsinvegas: add this to your CSS file



Code:


a img {border: none; }

This tells that all links (a) that contain an image (img) have no border (border: none.


----------



## 2yearsinvegas

KoosHopeloos said:


> @ 2yearsinvegas: add this to your CSS file
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> a img {border: none; }
> 
> This tells that all links (a) that contain an image (img) have no border (border: none.


You rock- thanks for helping me dump that effect.


----------

